# Tuning a small 2-stroke tiller engine



## cat-face timber (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a re-badged small 2-stroke tiller.
Super hard to start, and needed tuned badly, Tuned very lean!
It had the security EPA H and L adjusting screws.
I dremeled them and now can turn them.
My issue now is I tuned them the best I could.
It is hard to do to a tiller,IMHO.
The tune now wanders around, some surging.
How can I fix this?

Also, I am thinking about a MM, would this even out the tune surge?
This engine is very much choked down exhaust wise.

The only way I could get it to start is hold my hand over the carb/air breather opening, like a choke.
as this engine does not have a choke.

What do you think?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I think your on it. I'd open up the muffler and see what happens. You may have fuel issue other than just setting the mix.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 22, 2014)

I think what I will do is, tear down the carb, see is there is something I can see that would block or surge fuel.
Then work on the MM.

Thanks for your help!


----------

